# Marriage registration in Poland



## mr.wilson (Sep 15, 2009)

I am a Canadian citizen and my wife is Polish. We were married in Canada this year. Can anyone help with how she can register her marriage with the Polish government? 
Thanks


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

mr.wilson said:


> I am a Canadian citizen and my wife is Polish. We were married in Canada this year. Can anyone help with how she can register her marriage with the Polish government?
> Thanks


My answer is "I don't know" because I have honestly not looked for the info. 

Since nobody has replied I will throw the suggestion of trying the Polish embassy/consulate in one of the major Canadian cities. They should be able to recognize your marriage certificate and register it.

If you are in Poland I would translate your certificate to Polish and go to the institution that registers marriages in Poland.

Good luck

Cheers!


----------

